# Insulin while off cycle



## desertrock (Mar 2, 2016)

I was thinking of using slin on my off cycle in order to increase my recovery. 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off. In order to minimize any excess fat gain this is what I have planned.

To minimize any unnecessary fat gain, I'm planning on adjusting the insulin to my carb intake and not the other way around. Only to be used on workout days. I'm currently consuming a post-workout shake with 40g whey and 80g maltodextrin. I was planning to start off easy and taper up to find my sweet spot. 2IUs 15 minutes before the end of the workout, and taper up from there in 2IU increments making sure that I'm not in any danger of going hypo.

What do you think about this? Obviously not looking for any huge gains.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't think slin is something that should be played with unless it's absolutely necessary for your end goal.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 2, 2016)

Interesting idea of using the slin to suit the diet not the other way around.  Not how most guys see it.

I think starting at 2iu is a bit of a waste but if it is your first time go ahead and start there.

What type of slin?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 2, 2016)

I hope u have blood sugar testing supplies on board.  Your playing Russian roulette if u dont.  I would start low and increase slowly.  You have no clue how sensitive your body may be to insulin.  People do end up in a coma, so proceed cautiously.....


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 2, 2016)

i use 5iu, 5iu GH natty.

but use dextrose as it much faster sugar/carb than mal.  or ill do a 60/40 mix of dext/mal.  

5iu GH, 25min later 5iu log slin, 3min later, 60g dext/mal + 10g whey.  

than go workout with 20g dext/mal & 15g whey to sip.  have glucose tabs in case anything goes wrong and you cant answer questions. I sometimes take 1 before the carb/pro shake.   


sometimes ill do 5iu log post too.  but i only do this 2 or 3 days a wk.  

To start, the tabs & dextrose are very important.  5iu max for quite some time.  


GL man, b safe


----------



## desertrock (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah, I have a blood glucose meter and I also know how hypoglycemia feels like so I know what to look for. Started today, so far so good. It's the fast acting one, Novorapid which I believe is the same as Humalog.

I prefer to take only post-workout, because I don't like the idea of training while having to worry about my blood sugar at the same time. How's the pre-workout method working for you, gymrat?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 2, 2016)

desertrock said:


> Yeah, I have a blood glucose meter and I also know how hypoglycemia feels like so I know what to look for. Started today, so far so good. It's the fast acting one, Novorapid which I believe is the same as Humalog.
> 
> I prefer to take only post-workout, because I don't like the idea of training while having to worry about my blood sugar at the same time. How's the pre-workout method working for you, gymrat?



thats why i only do 5iu.

i dont want to mess with more.  I typically to 5 pre, 10 post.  


using some GH 20/30min before hand will really have it working better, but its still extremely anabolic on its own.  

But thats why i go 5, use a tab and have lots of dextrose, than hit the gym about 40min later.  I have a easier workout, i try to keep my heartrate down somewhat.  no cardio, no sets past 12 reps and dont max out at all.  

Ive been doing 2/3 days a wk, w/GH for a while.  I went under the knife a while back and am trying to re-gain a lot that i lost when i was sitting around.  the low dose slin, 2 days a wk and GH is doing pretty good.  

Its like a weak cycle that doesnt effect hormones.......which is what im after.  So while still recovering.....im going to keep doing it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 2, 2016)

desertrock said:


> Yeah, I have a blood glucose meter and I also know how hypoglycemia feels like so I know what to look for. Started today, so far so good. It's the fast acting one, Novorapid which I believe is the same as Humalog.
> 
> I prefer to take only post-workout, because I don't like the idea of training while having to worry about my blood sugar at the same time. How's the pre-workout method working for you, gymrat?



Pre workout will give you pumps that will blow your mind.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 2, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pre workout will give you pumps that will blow your mind.


You... You lift for the pump..
:32 (7):


It's all lies.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 2, 2016)

Insulin only on a bulk is a waste of time for gainz.
Insulin only at the retarded low doses most people use (5-10ius or w/e bullshit) is also a waste of time - all placebo. 

I've used slin pretty extensively for the last year or so and the only time it showed a real benefit was during carb loads while cutting - the partitioning effects are amplified and I came out looking much fuller by the end of it.
I used it 2x week and at pretty high-ish doses - 30ius minimum split around your workouts (once pre, twice post for me). 

I understand the dangers of slin, starting off slowly to see how you react, etc but the fact is that doses below 30ius will not provide any body comp benefits so...either be prepared to go high or don't bother with it all.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 2, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Insulin only on a bulk is a waste of time for gainz.
> Insulin only at the retarded low doses most people use (5-10ius or w/e bullshit) is also a waste of time - all placebo.
> 
> I've used slin pretty extensively for the last year or so and the only time it showed a real benefit was during carb loads while cutting - the partitioning effects are amplified and I came out looking much fuller by the end of it.
> ...



ill go 7iu slin and only take in 40g carb/sugar.  Like you ive used it for a while and found even low amounts of carbs/sugars do it.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 2, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> ill go 7iu slin and only take in 40g carb/sugar.  Like you ive used it for a while and found even low amounts of carbs/sugars do it.



But your using GH along with it right? Completely different context when it comes to dosing. 
Alone, you'd need a high dose to really make slin "anabolic" (increase protein synthesis) and you don't need exogenous slin at all to reduce protein breakdown. So, again, I personally consider low dose slin to be a waste of time from a body comp perspective.

I wrote an article about this ages ago that I decided to upload here if the OP is interested in researching the topic further: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20675-Using-Insulin-off-cycle


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 2, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> But your using GH along with it right? Completely different context when it comes to dosing.
> Alone, you'd need a high dose to really make slin "anabolic" (increase protein synthesis) and you don't need exogenous slin at all to maximise protein breakdown. So, again, I personally consider low dose slin to be a waste of time from a body comp perspective.
> 
> I wrote an article about this ages ago that I decided to upload here if the OP is interested in researching the topic further: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20675-Using-Insulin-off-cycle



Yes.  4-6iu.  


Only using the gh 2/3 days a wk with a slin tho.


----------



## desertrock (Mar 3, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 3, 2016)

desertrock said:


> Good stuff.



ive learned 

thats whats happens here.  we benefit from one another.


----------



## desertrock (Mar 5, 2016)

Still doing good. I'm up to 8IUs and still not even close to hypoglycaemia. I have some glucose pills in my gym bag just in case. I'm doing it 15mins before the end of my workout currently, and it seems to give me a boost for the last exercise. Might try it pre-workout at some point, although I think I'll see how it goes just post-workout for a while.


----------

